# Looking for a muffin "base"



## pst1can (Oct 6, 2004)

I tried a muffin recently in a bakeshop that I would like to try to duplicate. It was a buttermilk cranberry/ orange muffin. It was fabulous....light and refreshing. Anyone out there have a buttermilk base??? Thanks for the help in advance....Happy baking!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 6, 2004)

I found this recipe some time ago on the the internet, but I have not tried it out, yet.  


*Master Buttermilk Fruit Muffin Mix *

A perfect base for apple, banana, blueberry, or cranberry muffins - you name it. 

10 C. unbleached all-purpose flour 
1 C. buttermilk powder
6 C. light brown sugar - packed firmly
1/4 C. orange zest - very finely minced
8 t. baking powder
4 t. baking soda
1 1/2 t. salt
1 t. cinnamon

In a large bowl, whisk together flour, buttermilk powder, brown sugar, orange zest, baking powder, baking soda, salt and cinnamon. Pack into three cup bags. 

To make muffins:
3 C. muffin mix
1/2 C. oil or melted, unsalted butter
1 C. water
1 egg
1 t. vanilla
1 1/2 C. fruit chunks (see below)

Stir together mix, oil, water, egg and vanilla. Fold in fruit. Scoop into prepared muffin tins, using a large ice-cream scoop. Bake at 375°F. for 25 minutes. 

Makes 9-12 muffins. Top with chopped walnuts and brown sugar, before baking, if desired. 

Fruit: 
coarsely chopped cranberries, 1/2 inch chunks of banana, semi-frozen blueberries, diced apples or rhubarb, chopped dates - or any combination such as banana chunks with coarsely chopped cranberries. For a plain, coffee-cake-like muffin, omit fruit and layer muffin batter with streusel, topping with additional streusel.


----------



## pst1can (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe SierraCook....you have had more success finding anything at all. What I am trying to duplicate is a very "white" or plain base. (The unique taste is from the buttermilk.)


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's one I have.  The Taylor House muffins I have made, and resulted in a basic, plain, muffin, IMHO, a good base recipe.  You might want to sub in some buttermilk for the sweet milk, however, that might mean you'll need to fiddle with the baking powder some, from the acidity of the buttermilk.

Taylor House Muffins
Makes: 12 muffins

2 ½ c all-purpose flour
1 T baking powder
½ t salt
2/3 c sugar
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
¾ c milk
½ c vegetable oil
1 t vanilla extract

Combine first 4 ingredients in a bowl; make a well in center of mixture.  Combine eggs, milk, oil, and vanilla; stir well and add to dry mixture.  Stir until just moistened.  Spoon batter into greased muffin pan, filling 2/3 full.  Bake at 400°F for 20 minutes.


----------



## pst1can (Oct 8, 2004)

*Muffin base...*

Thanks AllenMI...your recipe looks to me closer to what I thought would give me a light and plain base. I am trying to recreate a cranberry orange muffin that I tasted. The base was very "light" and the taste of the fruit just exploded in your mouth. It may be a few days or more before I get to try it (it's our Thanksgiving this weekend)...but I will post my results. Thanks Pst


----------

